# $100/night or best offer in San Fran: 3 nights (Aug. 14, 15, 16), [Powell Place]



## Judith Frye (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello everyone.  I paid a nonrefundable price (higher than $100/night) for the nights of Fri/Sat/Sun Aug. 14, 15 and 16 in a timeshare on Nob Hill in San Francisco - and now I can't make the trip.  I'd like to get at least something instead of having the cost be a total loss.  Anyone up for a long weekend in SFO?  Contact me if you have questions, thanks, Judy


----------



## SteveD (Jul 28, 2015)

What timeshare is it?  Thanks


----------



## ahdah (Jul 29, 2015)

*name of timeshare*

What is the name of the timeshare and how many people will it sleep? Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2015)

To contact Judith Frye, click on her blue user name.


----------



## juliewhitehall (Jul 29, 2015)

[incorrect info. removed]


----------



## Judith Frye (Jul 31, 2015)

*San Francisco property details*

The property is Powell Place - see http://www.powellplacesf.com/ - very well located and charming.  Here's a short video from their website http://www.powellplacesf.com/node/226.  Please contact me if you're interested.  Thanks, Judy


----------



## Judith Frye (Aug 4, 2015)

*Still available*

These nights are still available as of today - and note the "best offer" option!


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 4, 2015)

That is a great offer. I'd snatch it up in a moment if I wasn't already booked elsewhere.


----------



## linmcginn (Aug 6, 2015)

Is this a studio or a one bedroom??


----------



## Judith Frye (Aug 7, 2015)

*Unit size*

It's a one bedroom, maximum capacity 4 people.


----------



## Judith Frye (Aug 10, 2015)

*Parking is available for $23 per 24 hours*

If you're thinking of driving to San Francisco, or will have a rental car there, the property offers a $23/day rate for parking at one garage (with in and out privileges at no extra cost).


----------

